# mr olympia 2014 ;) winner ???



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Im backing kai green hes looking good...condtion looks amazing and size has definitely increased.

Whats your opinions ? Do you think phil can take it again ?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Phil all the way historicly a new mr olympia is usualy only crowned when a current mr olympia is on the way down.

Phil will win another few until he has one bad showing ie coleman when he should have been beaten by levrone and then a new one will be crowned.

My pick for the next mr olympia after phil is either steve kuclo or juan diesel moral.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

After Cutlers first 2 successive wins Dexter Jackson clinched it in 2008 so you never know what could happen.

That said I think Heath will do it again this year and probably for at least another few before anyone else takes it.


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

Im Backing Kia, i love the way he thinks and explains things, slow and drawn out but very detailed. love watching he training vids


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

dennis wolf gonna win with hes 10 inch calves SRS


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

Would like Kai to win, but pretty sure Heath will


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Heath will win unless kai comes in 20lbs lighter and top condition but even if he did that phil would have to be off and he has a track record of been on consistently so I dont think its going to happen for kai he will probably take 2nd, Shaun rhoden is rumered to be a good 20lb heavier this year with good structure so he is a threat for the top 3 aswel as dexter jackson the dark horse that is always waiting in the winds for someone to slip up


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Only one possible winner... Heath.

2nd between Kai and Wolf.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Not this year guys its Dorians turn!!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

when does coverage begin?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Saturday 6 30


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

zak1990 said:


> Saturday 6 30


isit gonna be a live stream on bodybuilding.com mate?


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yea m8


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

zak1990 said:


> Saturday 6 30


Is that UK time?


----------



## cbaynham (Jul 27, 2009)

Im still backing kai even though heath is a great and his condition an form is always on top I think kais alot hungrier and in his lastest vids etc hes looking immense. Isnt the olymlia friday morn ? 6.30am :s


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

cant see past Phil Heath personally unless something happens between now and showtime, would like to see Kai win it one time but I don't think he will.


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

AlexB18 said:


> cant see past Phil Heath personally unless something happens between now and showtime, would like to see Kai win it one time but I don't think he will.


Agreed. Although up till about 10 mins ago I'd have as if Wolf would be lucky to place top 3 but have just seen some footage of him taken allegedly a week ago, he looks like a totally different guy from last year and could well take the crown.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Jamieson said:


> Agreed. Although up till about 10 mins ago I'd have as if Wolf would be lucky to place top 3 but have just seen some footage of him taken allegedly a week ago, he looks like a totally different guy from last year and could well take the crown.


Haven't seen any pics of wolf so I've no idea about him, you any idea what kicked off between greene and heath at the press conference? My twitter feed is going crazy haha


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Didn't winklaar win in Chicago this year? Actually looking forward to see how well he looks this year as he was impressive last year


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

Phil will prolly take it unless something change. Both Kai and Phil were off pre-judging. What people dont see to get is that Phil's shape the last 2 years has become worse and worse. And this morning he wasn't in good shape, but still better than the rest ! His abs were, well not bad, but not tight ! 2011-2012 heath is the best shape we've seen him in !

1. Phil

2. Kai

3. Shawn rhoden

4. Wolf

Shawn or wolf, it all depends on what will happen with wolf over the next 24 hours. He need to get some carbs in! His condition was great ! but flat !

Big ramy, jeez that guy.

1. Work on his english (Politics and all)

2. Train less legs (More and more out of proportion)

3. Be better conditioned. He needs to be in better condition before entering the stage!!

It might be the light at stage that is messed up, but alot of people seemed "off" compared to when looked at, at best ?


----------



## CPsteve (Dec 28, 2010)

Well Heath won it and tbh I was disappointed for kai not to have got it. Kai looked awesome and I think looking at the pics it was his


----------



## LittleMsMuscle (Jan 29, 2013)

I am really disappointed at the results for the Ms Physique category. DLB should have won it. *crying*


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Didn't winklaar win in Chicago this year? Actually looking forward to see how well he looks this year as he was impressive last year


 Guessing you hadn't heard about his accident. Real pity for him as he has been coming back stronger and stronger each year.

http://www.flexonline.com/general-news/roelly-update


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

LittleMsMuscle said:


> I am really disappointed at the results for the Ms Physique category. DLB should have won it. *crying*


You must be crazy?


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Guessing you hadn't heard about his accident. Real pity for him as he has been coming back stronger and stronger each year.
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/general-news/roelly-update


Before I posted that, I didn't know he had been in an accident. But whilst watching the show they said a few months back he was told he may not compete again as it was really bad. Seeing them pictures now, I'm amazed he.made it at all, all though you could tell right away he was no way near as good as last year.

It's a real shame as he was the stand out competitor last year for me.

On another note....I'm really looking forward to seeing how flex fairs in the open. If he can bring his insane condition in with more mass, it will be great to see two multi Olympians go at it, where politics won't come in to play as much.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

B.I.G said:


> You must be crazy?


Definitely. Juliana looked fantastic.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Can't believe how everybody never mentions rhoden! If phil an suddenly called it a day rhoden would be the mr.o he's not the size of wolf but beats him in a few departments


----------



## Xage (Sep 14, 2014)

ryda said:


> Can't believe how everybody never mentions rhoden! If phil an suddenly called it a day rhoden would be the mr.o he's not the size of wolf but beats him in a few departments


Rhoden is being mentioned, but he needs more size! The man is 39, becoming pro at a very late age! I would not put money on him adding that more size within the next few years. Sad, but true. 39 is not a good age in modern bodybuilding.

Tbt i'm abit dissapointed in kai every year ! He's huge, great body. THE entire off season who looked best? Kai or phil? Without a doubt Kai, but it all comes down to these 1-2 days a year and what happens every year? Somehow Kai cant show up completely well conditioned. I would LOVE to see Kai vs Phil if they both bring their best, sadly none of them did this year and Kai haven't done so for years. People might disagree with me, but that's the truth. Go back and watch Mr. O the last few years, kai is always off somehow. That + the gay for pay (Politics and all) it's tough for Kai.


----------



## AdLove (May 4, 2014)

Kai Green deserves the title


----------



## littlejames (Oct 11, 2014)

When is it?


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

littlejames said:


> When is it?


Last month. Phil Heath won again with Kai second.


----------

